
USG Says It's Not Required to Provide Kids in Custody with Toothpaste and Soap - dankohn1
https://gizmodo.com/u-s-government-says-its-not-required-to-provide-migran-1835688631
======
bradknowles
Doesn’t the Geneva Convention require that all prisoners of war be provided
these basic staples?

At what point do we start asking when prosecutions should begin against this
administration for crimes against humanity?

~~~
senectus1
They're not POW's.

That's what that disgusting excuse of a Gov will say.

------
QuickToBan
Clean clothes, daily showers, and breakfasts can be next to go. A kid living
in the jungles of South America with his/her clan/village could be better off.

------
RickJWagner
"America’s vast network of concentration camps.."

That is NOTHING like a concentration camp. Or a slave shack. Or anything else
that is truly horrific.

People did not sneak across borders for the chance to get into concentration
camps (or slave plantations.)

~~~
Nerdfest
Concentration camp experts disagree with you. Also, apparently those pictures
are CBP provided photos that they think make them look good.

~~~
RickJWagner
Please cite a concentration camp expert who says this.

